Ask HN: What books/movies/advice has transformed your life? - adriansky
======
mindcrime
One book that has a profound influence on me was:

 _The Four Steps to the Epiphany_ \- Steve Blank

Also looking back to my youth, I think that reading _The Soul of a New
Machine_ by Tracy Kidder was one thing that influenced me to pursue computing
as a career.

Orwell's _Nineteen Eighty Four_ also helped shape my worldview in many ways.

Movies? Hmm... good question. There's no question that The Matrix has been a
big influence on me on _some_ level, but I'm not sure it reaches the level of
"transformed my life".

------
megamike
future shock
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_Shock](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_Shock)

